

Amazon AppStream Now Available to All Developers - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2014/03/amazon-appstream-now-available.html

======
unkiequais
Check it out @
[http://aws.amazon.com/appstream/](http://aws.amazon.com/appstream/)

